# scan



## vix

I have Unexplained infertility.  I have been taking syranel for 2 weeks @ 2 sniffs in the morning and 2 sniffs in the afternoon. Then I had a scan before starting the injections. They told me the lining was still too thick so told me to carry on with the syranel. So I did for a further week. Then went for another scan and the wall of my womb was thin enough to take the injections which I having been doing for a week. I have been on the injections of Merional of 300ml and one sniff in the morning and one sniff in the evening (2 hours before taking the injections). Had a scan on Monday everything was fine had a scan this morning and said the lining is nice and thin but the ovaries are a bit slow, the nurse said not to worry the slower the better we dont want them to be too quick is this right? They were hoping for me to have the egg collection on Monday but its not the case they have now put it on for Wednesday. They said they will phone me this afternoon to see if they may have to up my dose to 450ml. Does this sound normal? I do have alot of confidence in my clinic.
Kind Regards
Vix


----------



## Mel

Hi Vix,

Sorry to butt in Peter - i was at barts and this is standard practice for them, exactly the same happened with us, i know you probably feel like you are losing the plot but it all sounds perfectly normal. 

Mel

x x


----------



## Bev H

Hi Vix
Pls. don't worry about this as I have jsut had a similar pattern of events -started me off on 225 then went to 300 then went up to 450 Merional - just to let you know I have just come back from egg collection!! So, I am sure you are in safe hands. GOOD LUCK.
Love Bev H xxx


----------



## vix

Thankyou for your reply - I dont seem worried at all. Suppose I should be - very relaxed about the situation. Suppose its because in my head I think if its meant to be then its not meant to be, but if not then its not meant to be if you know what I mean. I have alot of confidence in my Fertility clinic at Norwich so thats probably another reason why I'm not stressing.

Thankyou again for your comments

Take care

Vix



Mel said:


> Hi Vix,
> 
> Sorry to butt in Peter - i was at barts and this is standard practice for them, exactly the same happened with us, i know you probably feel like you are losing the plot but it all sounds perfectly normal.
> 
> Mel
> 
> x x


----------



## vix

Bev

Thank you for your reply. I dont seem worried at all - suppose I should be. If its meant to be its meant to be thats what I have in my head. I have alot of confidence at my clinic in Norwich so I know they are always there for advice, just wanted advice from the outside world if you know what I mean.

So how are you feeling after egg collection? When will you know if you have to go back for transfer? Are you excited or nervous?

Thankyou again for your advice

Take care and good luck

Vix



Bev H said:


> Hi Vix
> Pls. don't worry about this as I have jsut had a similar pattern of events -started me off on 225 then went to 300 then went up to 450 Merional - just to let you know I have just come back from egg collection!! So, I am sure you are in safe hands. GOOD LUCK.
> Love Bev H xxx


----------



## peter

vix said:


> I have Unexplained infertility.  I have been taking syranel for 2 weeks @ 2 sniffs in the morning and 2 sniffs in the afternoon.
> 
> Sounds OK
> 
> Then I had a scan before starting the injections. They told me the lining was still too thick so told me to carry on with the syranel.
> 
> Also OK
> 
> So I did for a further week. Then went for another scan and the wall of my womb was thin enough to take the injections which I having been doing for a week. I have been on the injections of Merional of 300ml and one sniff in the morning and one sniff in the evening (2 hours before taking the injections). Had a scan on Monday everything was fine had a scan this morning and said the lining is nice and thin but the ovaries are a bit slow, the nurse said not to worry the slower the better we dont want them to be too quick is this right?
> 
> Correct, to quick may cause OHSS
> 
> They were hoping for me to have the egg collection on Monday but its not the case they have now put it on for Wednesday.
> 
> That's OK
> 
> They said they will phone me this afternoon to see if they may have to up my dose to 450ml. Does this sound normal?
> 
> Perfectly!
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Peter
> 
> I do have alot of confidence in my clinic.
> Kind Regards
> Vix


----------



## vix

Bev H said:


> Hi Vix
> Pls. don't worry about this as I have jsut had a similar pattern of events -started me off on 225 then went to 300 then went up to 450 Merional - just to let you know I have just come back from egg collection!! So, I am sure you are in safe hands. GOOD LUCK.
> Love Bev H xxx


Hi Bev

How are you doing since egg collection? Did you go for embryo transfer?

Let me know how you got on.

Going for my egg collection Friday at Barts

Take care

Vix


----------



## Bev H

Hi Vix
Yep I had embryo transfer last Saturday and have three little embies on board! I am taking things easy, mind due who wants to be dashing around in this heat  .
Feel ok and just hoping and praying............
GOOD LUCK TO YOU ON FRIDAY, come and join us on the 2WW thread, there's a few of us on there for August.
Best of luck, love Bev xxx


----------

